# New Deer Killer to add to the Mix!!



## MEANolGOAT (Dec 12, 2009)

Well good evening ya'll...just wanted to say hello and I'm ready to get me one of them NBA bows...most rickity tick!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MEANolGOAT. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome and you will absolutely love the Genetix it is an awesome bow that will be in my stable for a long long time.


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

welcome matt. I hope we can get you set up with the NBA soon.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

